# Bachmann railtruck to Battery and revolution



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thinking about doing my first install.
I have a Bachmann railtruck, and would like to install a TE revolution RX with sound and Renovation Battery 14.8 2600mh into the bed of the truck, knowing that I might have to make a cover or something. 
Where do I start. not ever having done anything like this, a very beginning walkthrough would be very helpful.
Thanks
Bud


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd breadboard it up first, don't install the components... try wiring it up and get familiar with what wire goes where, how to link, how to turn the sound on and off. (wire the revolution to a piece of track and let it run the loco) 

Then ask for pictures of other installs to get ideas, many people have done this. 

Finally install the batteries and electronics. 

Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Step 1 does not include buying a battery pack. Step 1 is to run your loco on track power at the fastest speed you would like to see it run, Measure the track voltage, add at least one volt, and that will determine the voltage of battery pack you need. (Round up to the next available size). 14.8V works in many cases, but not all. I have no idea about this particular setup. Just suggesting this as a general first step for any battery power conversion.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

My son's railtruck install. Battery is a 14.8v, 2800ma Lithium battery from Cordless Renovations (CR-1600B), the Revo is mounted on top of a piece of foam that is double taped to the bed. The Switch and PCB are a battery install kit from Del himself. I would highly recommend that component, worth the money and keeps the install clean. 










That set up runs for several hours for my boy. Don't worry about how fast it runs, you can adjust top speed thru the Revo 

Chris


----------



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the answers; I think I have all the parts that I need so am going to start on the Conversion this week end.


----------

